# Ziwipeak & international shipping??



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I've been looking high and low and can't find a single website that ships Ziwipeak internationally! Does anyone know any websites that do? I'm currently in the Caribbean!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd ask them on their own website. There is a form to complete and they have always gotten back to me with answers to my questions.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! I emailed and they already emailed me back


----------

